# Rectificar la salida de un dimmer



## fchouza (May 5, 2008)

Hola, tengo una idea en mente y quería compartirla con ustedes para saber si es posible llevarla a cabo o no. La idea es básicamente, rectificar la salida de un dimmer (de los que se usan para variar la intensidad de la luz) y ponerle un filtro para obtener una fuente de continua variable. Mis preguntas fundamentales son las siguientes...¿Hay algún motivo por el cual esto no se pueda hacer? Tendrá mucho ripple la salida? Bueno, espero sus comentarios.


----------



## pepechip (May 5, 2008)

hola
Me has recordado mis inicios con la electronica, tube la misma idea que tu, asi que fui a consultarle a un profesor y me dijo que no se podia.
Mas tarde cuando estudie el circuito regulador de  luz, saque mis propias conclusiones.
Observa la forma de actuar de un control de iluminacion, y que tipo de señal es la que proporciona a la salida.






Como ves el modo de funcionamiento se basa regulando el angulo de disparo del triac. Si tu el triac lo disparas en cualquier angulo antes de que la señal alcance su valor maximo, el condensador se cargara a 1,414 de la tension de alimentacion. Si trabajas a 220V seran 311v lo que tengas despues del puente de diodos.

Para poder variar la tension deveras de ponerle una resistencia ajustable que te impida que mediante la actuacion del potenciometro alcances tensiones elevadas. 

Por supueto tendras bastante rizado, aunque si tu condensador es lo sucifiente grande o el circuito consume poco, no sera ningun inconveniente.

Aunque esto se puede llevar a la practica, el caso es que no he visto nunca un sistema de alimentacion que utilice esta tecnica.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

Si necesitas mas motivos para no hacerlo leete esto que no es lo mismo pero es lo mismo (Frace clara silas hay)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/amplificador-100w-x-5ch-sin-transformador-12239/


----------



## fchouza (May 5, 2008)

Hola, la idea completa que tenía era la siguiente, utilizar un transformador de 220 a 110 conectado en inverso para obtener 440V AC y luego utilizar el circuito con el TRIAC y el rectificador para obtener un tensión variable entre 0 y 600V. El consumo no será mucho...unos 60-70W. La idea era aislar la parte de disparo y lógica (se regularía con una señal de 0 a 10V) de la parte de potencia con un optoacoplador. Sobre lo que me dijo pepechip, estuve pensando y llegué a la conclusión que solo tendría que variar desde 50% a 0% del ciclo, o al menos esta fracción sería la que me más me interesaría.

No veo todavía las razones por las cuales el circuito iría a ser peligroso...o al menos, mas peligroso que cualquier otro circuito que trabaje con esas tensiones. Es más, aunque en lugar de un autotransformador usase un trasformador con aislación, me parece que la energía de los capacitores es suficiente para hacerme pasar al otro lado...


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2008)

Conectando un transformador de 220-110 en inverso lo que vas a obtener es humo, despues te va a saltar la termica.  Por si no lo sabes, un transformador 'bien' bobinado esta al borde de la saturacion, por eso aumentarle la tension  (nada menos que al doble!) tiene resultados catastroficos.

La peligrosidad es por la falta de aislacion a linea.  Poniendo un transformador, pero el que corresponde, es decir uno de 220-440, zafas de ese problema. 

Queda solamente el problema del ripple, que como es altisimo a bajos voltajes vas a necesitar un MUY buen filtrado LC. 

Eso NO sirve como fuente general de continua, si te puede servir para alimentar un motor de CC.


----------



## fchouza (May 5, 2008)

Eduardo, no veo porque razón el transformador iría a hechar humo siempre y cuando me mantenga en los límites de potencia especificados, la saturación del núcleo no pasa por una cuestión de tensiones. Si el transformador esta especificado para 100W, no veo porque razón no podría sacarle esos 100W a 440V...no es tensión suficiente como para romper la aislación del alambre...



> La peligrosidad es por la falta de aislacion a linea. Poniendo un transformador, pero el que corresponde, es decir uno de 220-440, zafas de ese problema.



Esto me parece relativo. Tocar un transformador con una potencia de salida del orden de los 100W y 440V me parece que no hace mucha diferencia con tocar la linea.



> Queda solamente el problema del ripple, que como es altisimo a bajos voltajes vas a necesitar un MUY buen filtrado LC.



Esto si me parece un problema importante...todavía tengo que ver que tipo de filtro utilizar....


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2008)

fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo, no veo porque razón el transformador iría a hechar humo siempre y cuando me mantenga en los límites de potencia especificados, la saturación del núcleo no pasa por una cuestión de tensiones.


? ? ?  Que entendes por saturacion del nucleo ?   



> Si el transformador esta especificado para 100W, no veo porque razón no podría sacarle esos 100W a 440V...no es tensión suficiente como para romper la aislación del alambre...


Eso es otra cosa, es la corriente que soporte el bobinado y la aislacion del esmalte y entre capas.
La saturacion del nucleo lo que produce es que la corriente de vacio se te vaya a las nubes.




> > La peligrosidad es por la falta de aislacion a linea. Poniendo un transformador, pero el que corresponde, es decir uno de 220-440, zafas de ese problema.
> 
> 
> Esto me parece relativo. Tocar un transformador con una potencia de salida del orden de los 100W y 440V me parece que no hace mucha diferencia con tocar la linea.


La peligrosidad es contra tierra. 
Sin transformador basta tocar en un punto para que te de descarga o fogonazo, segun sea persona u objeto a tierra.
Con transformador, tocando UN punto no pasa nada, tenes que cerrar entre dos puntos del circuito en cuestion que esten a buena diferencia de potencial.



> > Queda solamente el problema del ripple, que como es altisimo a bajos voltajes vas a necesitar un MUY buen filtrado LC.
> 
> 
> Esto si me parece un problema importante...todavía tengo que ver que tipo de filtro utilizar....


Hace simulaciones y sacate las dudas.


----------



## fchouza (May 6, 2008)

Por saturación del núcleo entiendo el campo magnético (H) máximo que puede soportar el núcleo antes de que el flujo magnético (B) llegue a un máximo...o sea, el campo magnético (H) es proporcional solo a la corriente que circula por el bobinado (y al número de vueltas por supuesto). En vacío el transformador casi no consume potencia. Por eso, yo digo que no habría problema en hacerlo...ahora bien, quizás este pasando por alto algo...si es así, me gustaría que me lo hagan saber.



> La peligrosidad es contra tierra.



Ok, en esto estoy de acuerdo. Aunque tampoco lo veo como un problema porque el circuito (la parte de baja tensión que va a estar separada de la parte de alta por un opto) no va a estar en contacto con personas. En todo caso, podría utilizar un transformador con aislación.



> Hace simulaciones y sacate las dudas.



Utilizando el multisim todavía no fuí capaz de hacer funcionar el circuito del dimmer. Cuando logre hacerlo funcionar...


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2008)

B no es flujo, es induccion magnetica. Flujo = B*S  (Area del nucleo)


La tension en bornes de la bobina es la derivada del flujo total, para regimen senoidal:
V = N*2*pi*f*Flujo
Donde f es la frecuencia y N el numero de espiras.
Como Flujo = B*S
Resulta V = N*2*pi*f*S*B

Que pasa entonces? Un transformador normal esta bobinado de manera que el valor maximo de B este al limite de la saturacion (mayor rendimiento) --> luego si a ese mismo bobinado le duplicamos la tension, entonces tambien se ira al doble la induccion B --> se recontra saturara --> mirando las curvas B-H te encontras que para esa situacion H debe irse al carajo --> la corriente tambien se va al carajo --> pasado unos minutos, quedan pocas probabilidades de supervivencia.




Para ensayar filtros no hagas el circuito del triac, usa solamente una fuente de pulsos que se asemeje 'algo' a lo que entrega el triac.

No se si el multisim contempla ese tipo de señales, si no,podes usar una señal triangular con crecimiento instantaneo y un tiempo de decaimiento igual al angulo de conduccion del triac. 
No es lo mismo, pero para angulos de disparo mayores de 90° las conclusiones respecto a filtrado y corrientes son equivalentes.


----------

